# iui didn't work but where's my period???



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi a question for you all.
I've just done my first cycle of IUI (unexplained infertility) and had bleeding from day 12 after supposed ovulation. The doc said to rest up as they reckoned it was only spotting but then the Beta test said I'm not preggers so I stopped with the progesterone 8 days ago and the spotting stopped.
Was really upset but am now raring to get going on attempt number two but there's no sign of my period. How long does it normally take to come on after you stop the progesterone Anybody experienced the same thing??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya!

I tested negative on the Tues, Wed, Thurs and stopped taking pessaries Thurs, period started Friday, but didnt come on properly until the Saturday.

Maybe you should do another test?


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advice kizzymouse. They said it wasn't clear from the test I did on the Wednesday and on the Friday they seemed to think all the hormone levels were too low to be pregnant. So no idea what's going on. Don't really know if the test could have bee, wrong but guess it's probably my body not really understanding what on earth's happening to it. 
Are you going to do other IUIs?


----------

